# *UPDATE* Zeiss ZE Roadmap for 2011 [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 19, 2010)

```
<strong>Update
<span style="font-weight: normal;">Iâ€™m told there will be a 15mm f/2.8 lens from Zeiss in 2011.</span> </strong></p>
<p><strong>Upcoming Zeiss releases for Canon Cameras over the next year</strong></p>
<ol>
<li> 35/1.4 â€“ available from December</li>
<li>New version of the 25/2.8 (f-ratio suspect) â€“ available in May. ZE will be the first version released.</li>
<li>One lens shorter than 18mm â€“ perhaps a 15/4</li>
<li>Two lenses longer than 100 mm.</li>
</ol>
<p><em>Thanks Bruce</em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong>
```


----------



## Hipery (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: Zeiss ZE Roadmap for 2011 [CR3]*

I might pick up a 15mm since something that wide angle would not be very difficult to manually focus.


----------



## tzalmagor (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: Zeiss ZE Roadmap for 2011 [CR3]*

Would the 15/4 be rectilinear, or would it be a fisheye ?


----------



## backshot_especiale (Oct 19, 2010)

A 12mm f2.8 for micro four thirds would be great.


----------



## J-Man (Oct 20, 2010)

This one looks interesting, if it's as good as the ZE21 I'll take it!!


----------



## Justin (Oct 20, 2010)

Very interesting. Wonder what a release price could be. Think it could cost less than the canon 14? Wish Canon would just go ahead and make a damn 14-24 already.


----------



## rbr (Oct 24, 2010)

I think Zeiss made a 15 f3.5 for the Contax RTS system. It was very expensive from what I recall but it was supposedly excellent. Unfortunately I doubt that it will be less expensive than the Canon 14mm f2.8 II if that is what the lens will be.


----------

